# Tear in uterus during C-Section?



## clarsair

Has anyone experienced this or know whether it would prevent a VBAC?

LO's head was so tightly stuck that the doctor performing my CS had to use quite a bit of force and this tore the uterus (this is in addition to the normal CS incision). We'll be TTC in about a year and I'd really set my heart on a VBAC but I read on the birth stories section that another woman in the same situation had been told she would have to have repeat CSs. The thought of this is so upseting to me and and can't really find much on the web. 

Anybody able to shed any light on the subject?


----------



## Blob

The only experience I have had with this is that a friend who has had two previous c sec had a tear in her uterus during her pregnancy along her c sec line (I think) but anyway she was lucky she was getting monitored for diabetes they caught it and she was rushed for a c sec right then and there. 

That's the only experience I have of this and I have no idea if she's just a one off, he was a 10lb baby and 4 weeks early and she has had 2 c sec. Dont want to totally freak you out... I would find a specialist and phone them and then phone a few more people to get different opinions. I hope you find an answer and one that is nothing like the one I have just given you :flower:


----------



## Samantha675

I have no idea. You should check out the ICAN website. It is support for VBACs. Most women are told that once they have a c-section they can't give birth vaginally because of the risk of rupture. 

https://www.ican-online.org/
https://www.vbac.com/


----------



## chuck

As far as I was aware often the uterus and other layers of tissue are torn on purpose rather than cutting them as it leads to better healing.

But I'm guessing there is a difference between the purposeful tear and an extra tear.

I would say you'd have to speak to a couple OB's to get their opinions. I wouldnt just take the word from one professional.


----------



## Sweetie

During my emergency section with my daughter they tore my uterus (along with other damage :( ) I successfully VBCA'd my son 2 years later. Their only concern was that to vbac I needed to go into labour on my own as the pitocin can be hard on any "section" scars


----------

